# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Perkthime - nga Fan Noli

## Veshtrusja

Perkthime veprash nga shkrimetar shqipetar.

----------


## Veshtrusja

*Viktor Hugo
Lule mbi varr*

Menate, neser kur te zbardhet fush e shkrete,
Do nisem. Se me pret, e di qe jam vonuar;
Do shkonj nga pylli dhe mali i perpjete;
Me teper smund te pres lark teje i merguar.

Do te bares me syte ne kujtimet kridhur
Pa par asgje, pa djer asnje shamate;
I vetem, i panjohur, krrusur, duarlidhur,
Vrerosur, edhe dita do te behet nate.

Skam per te par as perendimin ar e zjarr
As lundrat me pelhura tutje ne lugine,
Dhe kur tarrinj, me gjunje do te ve mi varr
Nje tufe lule borsilok e trendeline.

----------


## Veshtrusja

*Sharl Bodler
Asaj qe shkoi*

Rreth meje rruga ulerin edhe bucet,
E gjat e holle, sterre, kuje madheshtore,
Nje grua shkoi me nje fustan te zi per dore,
Qe kolovitte posht e lart me salltanet.

Si engjell, si statuj e gjalle vetetin.
Si i shastisur dhe i cakerdisur une
Nga syr i saj si qiell qe mbrun furtune
Thethinja mjalte qe magjeps, defrim qe grin.

Ja shkrepi dhe u err. Moj flutur e farosur
Qe me veshtrimin tent me bere flag e furre,
Ste shoh me valle vec ne jeten e pasosur?

Ah, gjetke, tutje, teper vone, nofta kurre,
Se une sdi ku ike, ti ku shkonj se di,
Te desha, moj, e dinje, vete, moj, dhe ti.

----------


## Veshtrusja

*Nga Hamleti*
William Shakespeare

*Te Rrosh a te mos rrosh*

Te rrosh a te mos rrosh  kjo eshte ceshtja:
M e lart eshte valle te durosh.
Hobe, shegjeta fati te terbuar
A te perballsh nje det te turbull helmesh
Me arm e funt tu japsh. Te vdec  te flesh 
Jo me  dhe me nje gjume te mbarosh
Cdo zemer-dhembje, mijera tronditje,
Qe trupi prej natyres trashegon.
Ja nje qellim qe duhet desheruar
Me gjithe shpirt. Te vdec  te flec; te flec?
E nofta tenderrosh! ah, ketu ngec;
Se c endrra shohim n ate gjume-vdekje,
Passi na shkundet kjo peshtjellj e mortme,
Kjo frike na qendron; ja aresyja
Qe aq e zgjat nje jete me mjerime;
Se kush duron perbuzjen dhe kamcikun e botes,
Zullumn e shtypesit, perdhunen e krenarit,
Lengimn e dashuris se paperfillur,
Vonimn e ligjes, goje-cthurjen e zyrtarit,
Dhe shkelmet, qe cdo vlere zemer-gjere
Nga te pavlershmit merr, kur munt t a lanje
Hesapin fare me nje cope thike?
Kush valle barra mban e kush dersin,
Renkon nene nje jete te merzitur,
Po vetem tmerr I asaj dic pas vdekjes  
Vendit te pazbuluar, nga s na kthehet
Kurr udhetari  na trullos vullnetin,
Dhe vuajme te ligat qe po kemi
Se sa te hidhemi nato qe s dime.
Keshtu na ben ndergjegjia gjuh frikace;
Keshtu dhe ngjyr e gjall e rezollutes
Semuret, verdhet nga hij e mejtimit,
Dhe pllane te medha e rendesore
Ndalen, percajne rrjedhjen, dhe humbasin
Emrin e veperimit. Hesht tani!
E bukura Ofeli! Engjell, ne lutjet
Mekatet m I kujto te gjitha

----------


## shigjeta

*Kotesia njerezore* - _William Knox_ 

Perse njeriu eshte kryelarte?
Si re e shpejtme, meteor i zjarrte
Si drite vetetin si vale na vengon
Nga jeta ne pushim, ne varr kalon

Nga dushku dhe nga shelgu bje cdo flete
Perndahen rrotull, shtrihen tatepjete
Te vogla, te medha, te ra, te thata
Permbysen tok dhe hidhen ne germadha

Kurora e nje koke mbreterore
Me mitren dhe me kraben prifterore
I dituri dhe trimi zemermath
Mberthehen ne qivur, zbresin ne varr

Çdo shprese, deshperimi, helmi gazi
Çkallmohen nga tufani dhe porjazi
Çdo lot e buzeqeshje, vaj e valle
Dermohen posi vala neper zalle

Shkendij' e syrit edhe frym' e jetes
Lul' e shendetit edhe shkrumb' i vdekjes
Rrezohen ne savan nga kulm' i arte"
Pra, qysh njeriu eshte kryelarte?


_Kjo poezi eshte perkthyer nga Fan Noli, nen nje nga pseudonimet e tij, "Namik Namazi", ne qershor te 1963 dhe eshte botuar tek "Dielli" ne gusht te po atij viti._

----------


## shigjeta

_Kete vjershe poeti ia shkroi dhe dergoi te shoqes nje dite para se te ekzekutohej prej Mbretereshes Elizabete I, me 1586, kur ishte vetem 28 vjec._

*Ne vengjillen e vdekjes*  _Chidiock Tichborne_

Lul e rinise mu be pellk merakesh
E kremt e gazit mu be vurk mekatesh
Gruri qe kora dolli egjr e therme
E ter e mira ime dolli shpres e vrerme
Dita me shkoj, dhe diellin se pashe
Tani po rronj, tani jeten e lashe

Halli  mu duk, po une nuk e çfaqa
Pema me ra, po fleta sm eshte thare
Rinin e kam mbaruar, po su mplaka
E pashe boten, bota sme ka pare
Peri mu pre, po i patjerur rashe
Tani po rronj, tani jeten e lashe

Kerkova vdekjen dhe ne zemr e gjeta
Kam dashur jeten dhe kufome mbeta
Barita token, varrin tim e miha
Tani po vdes, kur jeten time nisa
Kupa mu mbush, tani mu zbras, u vrashe
Tani po rronj, tani jeten e lashe

_Ky eshte nje tjeter perkthim i Nolit me pseudonimin Namik Namazi ne vitin 1963, dhe po ne te njejtin vit u botua tek Dielli.
Gjate jetes se tij letrare Noli ka perdorur disa pseudonime. Pseudonimin e pare, Theofan Mavromati, e perdori kur perktheu ne greqisht librin e Sami Frasherit Shqiperia, çka qene, çeshte dhe çdo te behet. Pseudonime te tjera qe ka perdorur kane qene: Ali Baba Qyteza, Rushit Bilbil Gramshi, Bajram Domosdova dhe Namik Namazi._

----------


## shigjeta

*Dashuri e fshehet*  _Alexis Felix Arvers_

Ne shpirt kam nje sekret, ne jeten nje mister
Nje dashuri pa funt, te kapur ne nje vrap 
E keqja ska derman, pra sheshit nuk e nxjerr
Dhe ajo qe e shkaketoj se mori vesh aspak

Ajme, kalova pran asaj i pa-shikuar
Perhere afer saj, po i vetem gjithenje
Dhe jeten permbi dhene e kam mbaruar
Asgje pa lypur fare, edhe pa marre asgje

E embl e dashur, zoti sic e ka krijuar
Vazhdon udhen e saj pa ndjere e pa degjuar
Sevdane e murmuritur çap per çap kudo

E lidhur pas detyres saj se patronditur
Kur ta kendonje kete vjershe e çuditur
Pyet sec grua qe, dhe sdi qe ish vet ajo!

_Perkthyer nga frengjishtja Namik Namazi (Fan Noli) ne nentor 1961. Botuar tek Dielli po ate vit._

----------

